# McGee is 1 yr. old today!!!



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My baby is growing up too fast!!! I tried to put some more pictures but I kept losing the connection so I only have from beginning to present - nothing in between!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, McGee!

Kathie - It seems like only yesterday I read about McGee's adoption. It's hard to imagine all these months have passed since. He looks fantastic and couldn't have went to a better home.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, McGee! He was cute then and he's still got it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

And to think we were all worried about who he was going to end up with in the beginning. He looks fabulous! 

Happy Birthday, little guy!


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Birthday McGee! He is gorgeous!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweet boy!!
I can NOT believe it's been a year.. my how time flies!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, McGee!!!!! You are a very handsome boy!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday, McGee . . .my how you've changed over the year! Here's to hoping all your doggie wishes come true today


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awww McGee !!!! Happy Birthday. You are so handsome, boy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday....what a gorgeous hav you are!!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday McGee!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday McGee. Wow Kathie , time flies. I can't believe Molly will be seven tomorrow. Scary.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Handsome Boy! Your Mom and Dad sure have you looking good! All the excitement surrounding where McGee would call home sure doesn't seem all that long ago. I agree - he found himself in the perfect home! eace:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! The time sure has flown by and we can't imagine life without our precious little angel. It would be boring to say the least especially for Abby who loves him so much!

The loss of his one paw has never slowed him down one single bit, either! I was going to try to add the links to the threads that tell of his life in the beginning but I cannot ever find anything in the search area! If anyone can find it and like to put it in I would appreciate it. I know there are so many new forum members that don't know the story of how we came to get McGee.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! I'd love to see the other pics if you can upload them. He's such a cute boy!!!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the link with McGee's story. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13705

This one has a short video of his early walking days. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13833


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, here are a few more! It is hard to tell from the picture but he now outweighs Abby by a little more than two pounds! But, he's still the baby!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Tracy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, how do you tell them apart!? LOL they look SO much alike!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammy, you can't tell so much in the picture but Abby is very dainty and small-boned. McGee is a rugged looking little guy and has twice the hair than Abby! He loves to play with the 22 lb. grand-dog and McGee is top-dog between them! Abby just snarls at Cooper (cockapoo) and he knows not to mess with her - she is a tough cookie! Abby is the princess and they both kow-tow to her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kathie, it cannot be a year already. OMG! I remember the first day I posted about him. He has turned into the most gorgeous little boy. I'm thrilled for him and for you. I know this has to make Linda happy.

Happy first birthday little man. Give him an extra kiss from me.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Happy bday sweet boy! Great pics and I'm eager to check out the story!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Kathie, it cannot be a year already. OMG! I remember the first day I posted about him. He has turned into the most gorgeous little boy. I'm thrilled for him and for you. I know this has to make Linda happy.
> 
> Happy first birthday little man. Give him an extra kiss from me.


I think I already did, Geri! He's been getting even more hugs and kisses today than usual! He is my sweet little huggy-bear!

I was just reading over his very first thread and how excited we were! Thanks again for all your encouragement. You said the name Tucker would be good for him because he would have me "tuckered out" and you were sure right about that! I didn't think I would survive that first month or two.....haha But, McGee is a perfect little angel when he isn't trying to steal his sister's food! On January first he began jumping up on the furniture (first time ever) and he hasn't quit since! Now he can get on the window seat where we put Abby's food - nothing is safe from him now! DH said he jumped right up on the coffee table today - oh no! We've created a monster!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't believe he is a year!!!!! It seems like a month or two ago!!!!! I know McGee was meant for you, Abby and your DH. Finally Abby gets to have her court, we have always known she is a princess. So happy for you all. I hope you give him lots of treats.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Look how far he's come. He must be so proud of himself, jumping up on everything. Now the sky's the limit.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

McGee is gorgeous handsome!
Happy Birthday, hope you celebrated doing something fun!
:drum::drum::drum:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I know your mommy will make the day special!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is hard to believe it has been a year already! I remember it so well and asking Doc about it etc. 

I thought he would possibly need a prosthetic....but not a chance! He is doing so well in your loving home and the pictures are proof of that!

:cheer2::drum:Happy Birthday McGee!:drum::cheer2:


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I just read through McGee's heartwarming story. It couldn't have ended any better. Wonderful family!


----------



## prairie (Nov 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday McGee. It is really hard to believe he is 1 year old. He looks allot like his mother Olive.


----------



## prairie (Nov 12, 2010)

*McGee*

Here is a picture of McGee's mother Olive. They have almost the exact same coloring.

Thank you Kathie for taking such good care of him and giving him so much love.

Linda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday, McGee. What a handsome boy you are! I'll bet you were spoiled yesterday...oh wait, I guess you are spoiled every day! Rightly so too.


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

I just read McGee's story. What a heartwarming one it was! Congratulations on having giving this little guy a wonderful home. Anyone who would do this certainly is a loving person themselves. 
LUNA & SOLA & their Mom


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I just read the posts about McGee. Even though McGee makes his home with you, it sounded like he was adopted by the forum. The story was great!

Happy birthday, McGee!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

prairie said:


> Here is a picture of McGee's mother Olive. They have almost the exact same coloring.
> 
> Thank you Kathie for taking such good care of him and giving him so much love.
> 
> Linda


I was thinking the same thing myself when I was looking back through the old thread with the pictures of Olive. I know I'm a little biased but I think he's beautiful, too!

Donnie, I agree! I feel like the forum has shared custody of McGee! You have all been so supportive - of course, his breeder, Linda Wanamaker of Prairiwind has always been rooting for McGee right from the beginning. Thanks, Linda!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sorry we missed his birthday! Happy Birthday from Panda (maybe we can get that playdate in this spring...)!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That would be great, Donna, we're looking forward to it!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday to your very special little boy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He sure is gorgeous! Happy Birthday!!

Kara


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:cheer2:arty::cheer2:arty:HAPPY BIRTHDAY McGee!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree Happy Birthday big boy!!!arty::cheer2:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy birthday Mr Mcgee You have gotten so big.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Belated Happy Birthday McGee, hope you had a great day!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks again for all the birthday wishes for McGee. He had a big day with lots of treats, hugs, and kisses and a toy, of course!

Thanks for the picture, Suzi! You are the best!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Like everyone else - I can't believe it's been a year. Time is flying and "I" am not happy about that fact..haha McGee has the sweetest face and I can see why he's 'the baby'. I think he knows the look to get what he wants!! I remember when you were wondering about his foot and with him jumping on everything, I think we all know it has not slowed him down one bit. The picture of them together does look like they are real brother and sister. He has made a handsome guy and I hope to get to see him this summer!! "Happy Birthday, McGee".


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday, McGee! My lord, what a beautiful boy you've grown to be!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh wow! Happy Birthday McGee! I am so thrilled his paw has not held him back. What a happy boy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I came back here to look at pictures of McGee again. He really did grow up to be a very good looking hav.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy birthday McGee! Hope you get lots and lots of treats!


----------

